

New Web Design/Development Community Forrst Blows up Across the Web - Ascendancy
http://www.insidethewebb.com/2010/07/new-web-designdevelopment-community-forrst-blows-up-across-the-web/

======
kylebragger
For those desiring invites – email kyle at forrst.com with the subject "HN
invite" and I'll hook you up.

------
starnix17
I love Forrst, but I wish my public posts could be seen anyone even if they
don't have an account.

~~~
kylebragger
Thank you, and they can — like stevelosh says, there is a checkbox when you
add or edit any post that allows anyone who knows the URL to see it (sans
comments, though).

~~~
starnix17
Thanks for the clarification, I should have been a little more specific.

I meant to say that I wish there was a way to get a listing of all my public
posts without having to log in. Kind of like going to someone's Twitter
profile if you aren't logged in.

Just a very minor nitpick, it seems like you have a great community so far
which far more valuable than features that can easily be added, keep up the
good work!

~~~
kylebragger
Ah yes, makes sense. Seems that a public profile of sorts is pretty highly
requested. Something I'm definitely thinking about how to do well. Happy to
hear that about the community :)

------
MisterWebz
Can someone send me an invitation?

~~~
wgj
I haven't figured out how to send invites, but after submitting the waitlist
form, Kyle sent me an invite within a reasonable amount of time. Give it a
try.

